# z fold brochure template for Word



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Are there any decent templates for a brochure design in Microsoft Word?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, your therapist will know.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Use Word to Create a Tri-Fold Brochure - Click Here

If you have PageMaker or InDesign I'd use those before MS Word, MS Word is not good for layout at all.


.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I may just want to avoid the headache altogether.

Can someone refer me to a freelance designer contest area where I can see different designs for our brochure and pick the "winner" for the one I like best?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

MattCoops said:


> Can someone refer me to a freelance designer contest area where I can see different designs for our brochure and pick the "winner" for the one I like best?


www.designoutpost.com

You still have to put a deposit on file with them so they know it's a serious project. I think it's 125 bucks for a brochure.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Click on New, template in word or in publisher. If this is difficult for you, you need to outsource it. Try VistaPrint.com, you can tell them what you want and they design it, you only need to send them your logos or pics.


----------



## Max Nomad (Aug 29, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> Are there any decent templates for a brochure design in Microsoft Word?


I know this is very late but I had to add this just in case it might save someone from this mistake.

When it comes to brochures, flyers, business cards, or high-end print work, using Microsoft Word is the equivalent of using a steak knife and a meat mallet to build a backyard deck.

If you want it done right but don't have the money to pay a seasoned professional, go to your nearest college or trade school and check into their Commercial Art or Graphic Design department. Get a second or third-year student and you'll get a well-designed piece at a bargain price, s/he will probably get guidance from a professor PLUS a portfolio piece. Much more of a Win-Win than skimping to save money and put together an ugly piece to represent your company.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Max Nomad said:


> I know this is very late but I had to add this just in case it might save someone from this mistake.
> 
> When it comes to brochures, flyers, business cards, or high-end print work, using Microsoft Word is the equivalent of using a steak knife and a meat mallet to build a backyard deck.
> 
> If you want it done right but don't have the money to pay a seasoned professional, go to your nearest college or trade school and check into their Commercial Art or Graphic Design department. Get a second or third-year student and you'll get a well-designed piece at a bargain price, s/he will probably get guidance from a professor PLUS a portfolio piece. Much more of a Win-Win than skimping to save money and put together an ugly piece to represent your company.


Well said & that is one good idea. By the way welcome to CT - you might want to post an Introduction in the appropriate area when you get a chance.


----------

